# I deleted the Uber App!



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

A combination of low rates, a lack of respect from Uber and some of the entitled people we drive around for cheap and the novel corona virus convinced me that it was time to move on to another side income. It wasn't all bad, there were many highs but like everything else in life, change is a constant thing. For those who are still out there driving, please stay safe.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Agreed. When it's time to go, it's time to GO!


----------

